# MaFeSan shaving horse



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Folding travel version - building as I go. *

*Folding travel version* 
building as I go…

Time for riding horses again or at least building another shaving horse, this time a travel version, that can be folded up and brought with you, or just stored away for later use, without taking up too much space.

I will be making a spoon mule top for it in a later blog, so it can have several uses.









Here I am on the shaving horse. 
I made it relatively short and low, so I could keep the weight and size at a minimum, so if you are taller than 185cm, then you might want to make it a little longer and higher.









The drawing is in mm, thats how we do working drawings, here in Denmark.

The blog:
Its not really a how to blog, since I just build it one day, where I was inspired and did not take pictures until I was aware of where it was going.
So I took a bunch of detail pictures after and even made a drawing with measures, so that anyone interested can make a copy, or use for inspiration.

Press here to print or save a highres version: 
http://www.felding.net/image/pic/shavinghorsemafesan/horsecolaps.jpg









The project started one day, where I took the trash down, from my apartment.
One of the neighbours had trashed some 2×4s and I took them to the shop, for absolutely no reason, except that I found it a shame, that it would be thrown out
For some time the wood then stood there and looked at me, until I suddenly did not see the wood, but I saw a foldable shaving horse looking at me…, hmmm I must have gone Mad(s)!

The inspiration comes from many seen on the big www, but my main inspiration was the one by Bob Gillis here: https://www.primitiveways.com/shaving-horse.html remember seeing that and thinking; hmmmm that's clever! 
Thank you Bob.









Suddenly I found my self on the floor, clamping wood together and the project had taken off.
Here the front leg are being thought out, three leg, since its a stable construction on uneven ground and it will take less space in the horse.









Here the back legs, the two 2×4's were screwed together and the rabbet for stabilizing the back legs could be cut. 
The rabbet is cut with a backward angle to make the horse stand solid on its legs, the outward angle, will be cut on the legs.









Removing some wood in a Japanese way ok at least with Japanese tools.









And an Englishman to route out the rabbet.









A hole for attaching the legs.









Now trying out different angles, to see where I will find it stable. 
When I had that, it was just a cut, in the legs, I made them a little longer than the rabbet, so the top could be cut flush with the horse and the wedge shape will be strong.
(This might not make sense, so look at the pictures to understand).









For attaching the legs and making them collapsible, I needed holes, that were going from straight, to the angle of the legs.
Like this.









And this.









Cut out for a straight angle, when the bolts comes to hold the legs.









The holes are joined, so the bolt can tilt.









This is how it looks, hope it all makes sense now.
I imagine you were lost for a while…









Next up is the classic leg cut.
Put some scrap wood under the shortest leg, until the horse levels up.
Then some scraps under your pencil and draw a line, all the way around the leg, this is where you will saw after.









Do the same on the other legs.









Taddaaaaa!
Ok a lot happened, since last pictures, as I said I were building, not thinking of a blog. 
So lets catch up:
Seat were cut out from a piece of wood, app 25mm / 1 inch thick. 
The work surface (slope / ramp, what ever its called) was cut from a plank and a piece of 2X4 put under it, screwed from the top.
Finally a piece of 2×4 between the 2×4 beams, to add stability (the length and placement of this piece, can be set when the work surface is made).









This is the piece that goes under the work surface, a series of holes are drilled for lifting the surface wit a dowel.









Here dowels for the leg vice.









Think it all makes more sense here (also my terible blow out on the dtrilling- lol).
At the front, you can see how the leg is attached at the lower part, so it can tilt up under the horse. On top of it is a spacer and stop block, this holds the leg in the right angle.
The working surface has a hinge under it, in the front, so it can be set at an angle and closed all the way down. 
The work surface lifter has a dowel in one of the holes, this will hold it in place. 
Finally I got a piece of 2×2 on top, for the first vice leg.









We jump in time again, now the legs are almost made. 
The holes in the middle goes on to the dowels on the side of the horse, the rounded end is where the foot rests are mounted, so the distance between these are set, by the distance to the floor.
The two holes on top are for the hold, these are set by trying out, lifting and lowering the work surface, to see what angles will be needed.
You should set it for a comfortable position of your back. 
The reason I made two holes is to hold small and large items.









Here I clamped a board to the work surface, to plane a small hollow down the center, this is for getting a good hold on long thin items, since Im planning on some long bow building in the future.









My little hand made plane comes in use here.









Finally here we are!
This is how the back side looks when folded together.









Side.









And finally the front.
Yes I know I jumped again, but Ill post photos of the details, so you can figure it out.









I'll stop for today, with some pictures of my friend Flemming trying the horse out, he passed the shop and we decided it was test time, so we brought it out for some playing arround.









I hope now all the details are better understood, sorry for this mess of a blog, hope the drawing make up for it. ;-D
Only thing I'm not all happy for, is the front leg should have more angle, I might change that, just for stability, but it actually feels perfectly stable like it is.









Here you can see it can be useful, to use the higher holes for the hold, when working thicker pieces.









Thank you for now, I'll be back soon, with more details and even a video or two. ;-)

Links for other horses I build:
Traditional shaving horse - One wild shaving horse: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/24837 
Saving leg, for the workbench: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/59010

Hope it can be to some inspiration, or a ride on your own shaving horse…

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Folding travel version - building as I go. *
> 
> *Folding travel version*
> building as I go…
> ...


Mafe, you sure have been busy lately!!
Nice work. I've never needed a shaving horse, but thought it would be so cool to have one.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Folding travel version - building as I go. *
> 
> *Folding travel version*
> building as I go…
> ...


Very nicely design tool! You will get a lot of use out of it!!

cheers, My friend!!.............Jim


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Folding travel version - building as I go. *
> 
> *Folding travel version*
> building as I go…
> ...


havn't had the need for one yet but if i do ill be back to visit this.nice work as usual and love all the pic's.thanks mafe.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Folding travel version - building as I go. *
> 
> *Folding travel version*
> building as I go…
> ...


Cool! Best use of 2x material I've seen in a long time! Love all the pictures, and the blog made me smile! Thanks!


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Folding travel version - building as I go. *
> 
> *Folding travel version*
> building as I go…
> ...


Very nicely done and well explained. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Folding travel version - building as I go. *
> 
> *Folding travel version*
> building as I go…
> ...


Nice job, Mads! Good to see you so busy lately. It seems like a very good spring for you!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Folding travel version - building as I go. *
> 
> *Folding travel version*
> building as I go…
> ...


Awesome build, Mads!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Folding travel version - building as I go. *
> 
> *Folding travel version*
> building as I go…
> ...


Certainly looks like fun work in more ways than one.
I am curious, behind you in the courtyard is what looks like a 3 wheel bike is it yours?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Folding travel version - building as I go. *
> 
> *Folding travel version*
> building as I go…
> ...


Hi Mads - Just catching up. Life is fast and furious at the moment. This is a great design and one that I haven't seen before. When I make mine it will be a folding version so I was really interested to see some of the details, especially how you tackled the splaying and folding of the rear legs. My mind went straight into design mode as soon as I started reading your blog. LOL.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Folding travel version - building as I go. *
> 
> *Folding travel version*
> building as I go…
> ...


What a GREAT shaving horse!

GIDDIUP! ... and away we go…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Folding travel version - building as I go. *
> 
> *Folding travel version*
> building as I go…
> ...


Hi there,








I'm back from a wonderful week in Rome.
Plenty of horses there…

PPK, yes I have been catching up, or trying to. Still many unposted blogs. How can we talk tools and need? ;-D Wan't should be plenty of reason. Thanks.
Jim, smiles Jim, I also think it will be a shop favorite.
pottz, thank you so much. Read comment above.
smitty, so happy I made you smile. Not just 2×4, but recycled 2×4. 
Druid, happy my blog was understandable after all. Thanks.
Dave, it is a wonderful spring, thank you. Life sure smiles at me. Some of the blogs are older, just never posted them, due to time.








robcastle, no it's not mine, I have a *Christania cykel* on the picture. Copenhagen is full of these three wheels. It was great fun building and using the horse.
Brit, wonderful that you got into design mode, this is what it's all about. Write me if you need details I forgotten. The back legs are held in place with a little hook on each side. Write me if it's not clear. Thanks. Happy to hear you are fine and busy.
Joe, yeeeeaaaaahaaaaa… ;-)
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Details and more - the final knock down*

*Details and more* 
the final knock down

Part two.

Found time before bed for the second part.
So lets start where we let go, in the back yard at the workshop.









Me on a horse, trying to pose for Hands of God and Adam by Michelangelo…









Naaaa, just the wonderful old lady next door, that came to say hello and see the horse and the donkey on top of it. She is a wonderful lady, who have lived in the building forever.









Ok, lets get back to doing some shavings.
The test was fine, I'm all happy about it, so let's get back in the shop.





View on YouTube
Here a little video my friend made of me on the horse, warning this is really hand held mad(s)ness.









First real job on the horse, is shaping the seat a little.









As you can see I put a loose pice of wood in between to wedge up, will make a wedge for it later.









A few of my planes in action, shaping and finishing the seat, I have to admit, I use only sandpaper, when I have to, the surface from a cutting tool is so much more beautiful.









I'm happy with this and a knot is no problem with a sharp plane.









Making a new hold, I want different ways to hold.
Here making a hole through a 2×2.









The half a hole on one side.









Gluing leather to the flat side, rough side out.









Drilling a series of holes in the spacer.
You can also see I made a hole in the work surface, for a hold fast.









A vertical hold, makes it possible to hold it as a clog makers shaving horse. This will be useful for hollowing out bowls and such. 
On this picture you can see the new hold with leather on it.









I will love this function for kuksa's and bowls.









Gave the vertical hold some shapes for better grip.
It's made from a 2×2 and a dowel going through it, so it can be moved from hole to hole easy.









Here it is, ready to make some shaves.









A good opera on the stereo and then a piece of wood, then the hours will fly away on joyful wings.

Now time for the details:









The hold.
A flat side with leather, for a gentle firm grip and a side with a rounding for holding round things in place firmly.









All removable parts are held together with Japanese nails (conical nails and holes).









Seat.









Under the seat.
1×1 under it, so it slides between the bars.
The rubber band is from a bicycle tube and keeps the seat from falling out during transport.
Also drilled a number of holes, for some spare Japanese nails / wedges.









The working surface stabilized by the lifter and a rod holds it in place and desired angle.









Back legs held by a big eye bolt, for easy opening.









The spacer, with holes for vertical hold.









Work surface and hold.
Round side down.









Leather side down.









The leg holders for transport are useful hangers.









Foot rests are made of dovels, with smaller dowel inside.









Front leg.
Again held with these big eye bolts.
I also branded the bench.









Using it as a saw horse, with the work surface flat.









This is why I added the hole for a hold fast.









Ready for some bowl making.
I made a large wedge for the work surface and as support, when carving.





View on YouTube
Finally another crazy ass video, this time my first try on knocking it down… :-D









Looking into the horizon, searching for new projects to be build.
Thank you for following along on this ride.

UPDATE:









The horse, hanging on the wall…
(That sounds kind of strange).









Space saving storage, think it suits my workshop. 
(Please close your eyes, if there's too much nudity on the wall).

To be continued soon, with a spoon mule top.

Links for other horses I build:
Traditional shaving horse - One wild shaving horse: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/24837 
Saving leg, for the workbench: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/59010

Hope it can be to some inspiration, or a ride on your own shaving horse…

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Details and more - the final knock down*
> 
> *Details and more*
> the final knock down
> ...


Thanks for all the details on the shaving horse, Mads! I won't be building mine until the fall or winter after we have moved, but I'm hoping I will remember all the useful tricks you've shown us here.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Details and more - the final knock down*
> 
> *Details and more*
> the final knock down
> ...


Thanks for sharing all of the details, Mads!


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Details and more - the final knock down*
> 
> *Details and more*
> the final knock down
> ...


Good informative posting Mads. Many thanks.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Details and more - the final knock down*
> 
> *Details and more*
> the final knock down
> ...


I love how you can store the dowels inside it so they don't get lost. Nice job Mads!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Details and more - the final knock down*
> 
> *Details and more*
> the final knock down
> ...


That is one Very Cool shaving horse!

Hi yo Silver… Away! ... (from The Lone Ranger).

Thank you!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Details and more - the final knock down*
> 
> *Details and more*
> the final knock down
> ...


Hi guys,
Smiles here as I read the comments.
Joe, you always make me laugh. Now I have one wild and one cool shaving horse, not bad. Thanks.
Brit, thank you Andy, I think it came out well, only few lazy mistakes and yes we can always improve. ;-)
Druid, Many thanks back.
lew, the devil is in them… Smiles dear lew.
Dave, look in my blogs, there's also a traditional one. One wild shaving horse. Enjoy the build.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Spoon mule - for shaving horse & workbench*

*Spoon mule*
for shaving horse & workbench

As promised; a spoon mule to mount on the MaFeSan shaving horse, or on your workbench, in the tail vice.

As the idea of this horse, was to be able to bring it out into nature, for green woodworking, I thought it would be cool to have a spoon mule option on it, so this is what this part of the blog is about.

For those who are not familiar with a spoon mule, it's a device to hold the spoon or other small objects, while you work on them. You use your legs to provide the pressure on the jaws and like this, you have both hands free for your tools and a firm hold and support, for the work piece. (You will understand after reading the blog).









Again we start with some 2×4, that some neighbours had trashed. 
Here clamping a piece to the shaving horse.









I just try as I go, so a piece hanging out the under side, for a later wedge.









Cut to desired hight and a little work surface put on top.









Half a circle for the front.









We got the head.









Since it was recycled lumber, I ran it through the thickness planer.









The top of the holder, got shoulders and a cut for hidden wedges.









Shoulders cleaned up.









Yup, we are there.
(I was also working on the dowel maker in the back ground, at the time).









Mortise on the work surface under side.









A mess…









With the wedges in place, the hidden tenon is ready.









Glue and then hammer in place.









Side supports for the holder is cut to size.









Testing until I was happy with the working hight.









Now the hole for the wedge, that will hold the spoon mule to the shaving horse, can be cut.









More mess…









The base of the hole slopes, the same angle as the wedge, for a tight fit and good hold.









The sides are simply screwed on.









Wedge in place.
(Almost fit…).









Making some wood plugs to hide screws on the work surface.









Cutting the back off.









We got matching plugs.









They are used to hide, two long screws, I drilled through the work surface and into the side supports, this for extra strength.









Starting on the legs, some 2×2 are cut to wedge shape on the table saw.









More wedging for the top part, that will become the holding jaws.









These are also cut.









Basically we have the legs now.









On the top of the work surface, the legs dimensions are marked up.









Also the legs final shape can be marked.









Again trying out as I go.









Clamping a backing plate to the work surface and drilling out.









Sawing the slope, that opens more towards the under side.









Cleaning up the sides.









Besides the length of the legs, it starts to look as a spoon mule.
(I made them too long on purpose, to get them just right).









Not too bad, but the head needs to be more open.









Easily done.









The legs will be held with some thin rod / thick wire, so now is the time to drill through the legs, I make several holes, to be able to use it, in different hights.









On one side I bend the rod and mark up for a lock in place thing…









Like this, it will not work it's way out.









Shaped the head up a little and started testing.
(As you can see, I also put some dovels on the side of the shaving horse works surface, so the shaving horse legs, can be used to hold it in place, when used as a spoon mule).









Don't remember why I took this picture…
Perhaps to show some of the draw knifes on the wall.









Three sizes of shims, to adjust the mouth opening.
They slide in and close up the hold.









You can imagine, once it's pushed down, it will hang on the rod.









Then I cut a small shoulder on the legs, to add leather for a gentle grip.
(As you can see, I was struggling a wee bit when I drilled the holes).









Glued on.









That should do it.









Making a spoon.
(This was actually before I added the leather and where I found out I needed it).









I'm more than pleased, it's soo much more easy, than to sit with it, in the hand.









Here mounted in the tail vice on the work bench.
Using my feet to push out for hold.









Now using the knees and enjoy to have both hands free, for working. 
(I actually used so much pressure, that I broke the spoon knife…).









It takes almost no energy to hold the spoon, the leverage of the legs, do the work for you.









It will probably be used like this, most of the time in the work shop.









But when the horse is ready to ride, it is so wonderful to sit there.









A really fine working position and the feet relaxed on the ground.
(Why I wanted the legs as long as possible).









For me struggling with chronic neck pain, this two hand option is a winner.









And with a long handle spoon knife, leverage do all the heavy work for me.

That's it!
Big smile.

Hope it can be to some inspiration, who knows, perhaps some spoons.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## dbray55 (Dec 2, 2018)

mafe said:


> *Spoon mule - for shaving horse & workbench*
> 
> *Spoon mule*
> for shaving horse & workbench
> ...


Very nice Mafe. I love it


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Spoon mule - for shaving horse & workbench*
> 
> *Spoon mule*
> for shaving horse & workbench
> ...


Great idea.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Spoon mule - for shaving horse & workbench*
> 
> *Spoon mule*
> for shaving horse & workbench
> ...


another beautiful journey in the shop.you always say the comments make you smile,reading your blogs and seeing all the great pic's makes me smile too.thanks mads. :^)


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Spoon mule - for shaving horse & workbench*
> 
> *Spoon mule*
> for shaving horse & workbench
> ...


Beautiful and useful, Mads! Thanks for the detailed description of the build.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon mule - for shaving horse & workbench*
> 
> *Spoon mule*
> for shaving horse & workbench
> ...


WOW….............Great tutorial on that spoon mule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Spoon mule - for shaving horse & workbench*
> 
> *Spoon mule*
> for shaving horse & workbench
> ...


You are an awesome teacher!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Spoon mule - for shaving horse & workbench*
> 
> *Spoon mule*
> for shaving horse & workbench
> ...


Sweet photo journey of you, making. You cannot put to fine a point on the importance of work holding to get good results. This allows control to the extent the work almost get's itself done, and you have illustrated this journey as well as it could have been done.

Even better than my beloved video, unless you put signs in saying when to pay particular attention, each pic says what it says, and points out what part of the journey you felt needed illustration.

Awesome job.



> You are an awesome teacher!
> 
> - lew


*THIS*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Spoon mule - for shaving horse & workbench*
> 
> *Spoon mule*
> for shaving horse & workbench
> ...


Great procedure…

Yep, it looks like you're sitting down on the job!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spoon mule - for shaving horse & workbench*
> 
> *Spoon mule*
> for shaving horse & workbench
> ...


Very ingenious Mads. I love how you can also use it at your bench. Thank you!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon mule - for shaving horse & workbench*
> 
> *Spoon mule*
> for shaving horse & workbench
> ...


Hi guys,
I'm back from Rome.








A wonderful week, with my love and my camera - good food, wine, tobacco and beauty, where ever you look.

dbray55, thank you so much.
Topa, smiles here.
pottz, ahhhhhh, that's the best you can tell me, thanks.
Dave, I honestly thought I made a mess of a blog, but I think I was wrong. :-D So happy here thanks.
Jim, big wonderful smile here. I hope some will use the blog for making their own mules.
Lew, I try to teach as I want to be teached, not too much detail, but plenty of inspiration. I worked some years as a teacher for constructing architects, was head of the creative line, it was great fun and I learned a lot about the young people and how to talk to the brain, instead of the memory. Smiles thanks.
therealSteveN, I almost can't answer, thanks. Those were really nice words! My IMPORTANT notes were partly fun and partly because I thought someone acually might build it. ;-D I enjoy taking picture to illustrate, as much as I enjoy building, so I'm glad if they make it clear (who is the unreal Steven?).
Joe, and I still laugh. Thanks.
Brit, yes this might be one for your garden workshop. ;-) Thank you. A saw holder also perhaps… :-O
Best thoughts to you all,
Mads

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## JeremyR (Jun 3, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Spoon mule - for shaving horse & workbench*
> 
> *Spoon mule*
> for shaving horse & workbench
> ...


I'm trying to build this based on your pictures and I can't figure out the size of the hole you put the clamps in. Could you help me out with that and the clamp dimensions please.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon mule - for shaving horse & workbench*
> 
> *Spoon mule*
> for shaving horse & workbench
> ...


I am not at my workshop now, so I can't measure it… Sorry.
But I might be able to help you through.
The legs are about 5 cm wide. cut to a taper in both ends, the taper starts 25-30 cm down, this is to make the leg opening big enough, to elevate out over the pony. 
You don't have to cut them to a taper in the long part, it's just that they look more elegant and the strength is not needed out at the end by your feet and again you win a little room.
The top is app 2,2-2,4 cm (can be thinner with harder wood), the thickest part app 4-4,5cm, the end is app 2,5cm.
For the opening, I suggest that you do as I did, start by making it fit the legs mouth, when it's app 2,5 cm up and then open it up more and more.
There are several things that are important, first of all that the are coming out over the sides of your seat, that your feet are not too open, when using them, but in a good triangle position, between the legs and your work space as this will give stability. Too wide and you will get back pain, to narrow and you will loose your stability.
Once it's open, you can open it up a bit more and take in to consideration, that the wedges will make it possible to adjust, but don't make it more open, that the biggest thing you will hold, as you then suffer stability.
Send me a PM if you still need the exact sizes, then I will write you once I'm back.
Happy build, really glad to hear my blog is being used, pls. send me a PM also if you post the project, so I can see your version.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## guitarzan (Jul 19, 2018)

mafe said:


> *Spoon mule - for shaving horse & workbench*
> 
> *Spoon mule*
> for shaving horse & workbench
> ...


Hi,
Are there any photographs of this project?

Respectfully

guitarzan


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon mule - for shaving horse & workbench*
> 
> *Spoon mule*
> for shaving horse & workbench
> ...


Hi guitarzan,
I don't understand what you mean…
If you don't see photos, try another computer, they are here.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

